# 64 Paramount track bike



## rollfaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Before and After cleanup. Enjoy!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 11, 2018)

Beautiful job Rob! V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Thank you Shawn.


----------



## harpon (Jun 11, 2018)

It's had a hard day's night!  But you're the man with the midas touch rollfaster.

Love the metallic blue. I was mesmerized by the Schwinn metallic colors and matching handlebar tape as a kid.  Ten years old then- I wonder what kind of history this bike has?


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks a bunch! Maybe the owner of the bike can give us a little back story on it. @Dweber


----------



## stezell (Jun 12, 2018)

Looking good Rob as usual.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 15, 2018)

that's really cool. how much does it weigh? I had a 2001 LeMond Reynolds 853 bike that weighed only 19 lbs. full on roadbike with gears and everything.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 16, 2018)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> that's really cool. how much does it weigh? I had a 2001 LeMond Reynolds 853 bike that weighed only 19 lbs. full on roadbike with gears and everything.



It’s light as a feather, about 18 pounds or so.


----------



## dave429 (Oct 20, 2018)

Beautiful Bike! You did a wonderful job cleaning that up.


----------



## stoney (Oct 21, 2018)

Great bike, looks awesome. I love the simplicity of track bikes.


----------



## Sven (Oct 21, 2018)

Sweet looking bike. 1964...what a great year. The "after" pic shows that have a great eye for detail .


----------



## anders1 (Nov 29, 2018)

Nice looking bike!!


----------

